# Duck owners?



## horsemum (14 December 2016)

I have recently moved house and am thinking of getting ducks. We have a huge garden which is surrounded by fields, and just over the garden fence is a burn with a small waterfall leading into a pool. 

If I got ducks would they be smart enough to find their way through the fence and into the burn, or would I be better getting a child's sandpit to use as a pond? 

Are they likely to wander far or do they tend to stick to home? 

Are they likely to stand up for themselves against my cat?! He is a typical hunter cat, although doesn't like being out during the day as he hunts at night, so technically I could put him out once ducks are locked up for the night? 

I've heard people who keep chickens say they can get sick/sorry quite a lot, is this the same with ducks or do they generally keep good health? 

I have a shed with some built in shelving, if I was to convert this into the duck house what sort of modifications would need to be made? Would straw on the floor be adequate with the shelves left in for perches? Do ducks perch?! 

Sorry for so many (possibly ridiculous) questions and thank you in advance to anyone who can help!!


----------



## PorkChop (15 December 2016)

horsemum said:



			I have recently moved house and am thinking of getting ducks. We have a huge garden which is surrounded by fields, and just over the garden fence is a burn with a small waterfall leading into a pool. 

If I got ducks would they be smart enough to find their way through the fence and into the burn, or would I be better getting a child's sandpit to use as a pond? 

Are they likely to wander far or do they tend to stick to home? 

Are they likely to stand up for themselves against my cat?! He is a typical hunter cat, although doesn't like being out during the day as he hunts at night, so technically I could put him out once ducks are locked up for the night? 

I've heard people who keep chickens say they can get sick/sorry quite a lot, is this the same with ducks or do they generally keep good health? 

I have a shed with some built in shelving, if I was to convert this into the duck house what sort of modifications would need to be made? Would straw on the floor be adequate with the shelves left in for perches? Do ducks perch?! 

Sorry for so many (possibly ridiculous) questions and thank you in advance to anyone who can help!!
		
Click to expand...

Ducks are fab 

I think it depends what breed you have in answer to some of your questions.

We have mainly Indian Runner Ducks, they are very sociable and friendly, can't fly and are pretty easy to herd.

They would be smart enough to use the burn and pool if there was easy access, but just be aware that they might be more vunerable to predators if a bit more away from your property.

Ours have never been bothered by the cat or dogs, they just plop on the pond if they think they are in danger.  They are healthier than chickens, but they do hide illness well, so if one is looking sick you would need to catch it up and investigate promptly.

Just a shed with no shelf is fine, we run ours into the barn at night, straw on the floor, they don't perch.

Ours free range completely, and mix happily with our chickens and geese.  Bare in mind if you choose a flying breed you will need to clip their wings or some/all will fly off at some point.  We bought some Mandarins to go with our Runners.  We only have one left now!

We worm them 2/3 times a year, you can get layers pellets which includes the wormer.  Ours get fed layers pellets, corn and floating duck food.

If you provide a paddling pool just be aware you will need to refresh and clean it a lot.  We have a large pond that they share with the geese, and don't find them messy at all.  At the moment the chickens and ducks are shut away because of the bird flu risk.  They just have enough water to dunk their heads in and drink which is fine, however it will take them several weeks to re-waterproof their feathers when they eventually get let out.

If you hatch your own they can imprint on you and follow you everywhere - ducks are brill


----------



## MotherOfChickens (15 December 2016)

Ducks are far less prone to illness than chooks but (as with chooks) ventilation in housing is very important. I have muscovies who are good fliers and roost overnight-they have an adapted shed with a portion cut out with a mesh door where they sleep overnight and they have perches in there and nesting boxes. The original scovies I bought in were wing clipped for a year, since then everything that was hatched on site flies loops twice daily and come back home-quite a sight a squadron of muscovies!

 I dont have a pond, I use large plastic troughs and yes, they need cleaning out very regularly. Muscovies eat pretty much anything and everything and are quite cheap to run with pellets and some extras in the winter.

A cat simply wouldnt take on a full grown scovy and most dogs learn to leave them be-thats not to say they arent at risk from predators though. Muscovies aren't quite like regular ducks but they are amazing.


----------



## horsemum (23 December 2016)

Such great information thank you both so much! Definitely considering it, will wait until spring, a friend of a friend keeps ducks so I may have the chance to get some chicks - which will make my 6 six year olds life complete haha


----------

